# Hot off the press- JoJo was right !!



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

The interest in keeping the pound low is now clear. This out today.

Report from the BBC.
CBI director-general Richard Lambert said that the short-term outlook for the UK was "brightening" thanks to the recovering global economy, the weak pound and the government pumping more money into the economy through its quantitative easing programme. 

JoJo, according to the INE stats yesterday, you should be on at least €35K a year in some Financial Service sector.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> The interest in keeping the pound low is now clear. This out today.
> 
> Report from the BBC.
> CBI director-general Richard Lambert said that the short-term outlook for the UK was "brightening" thanks to the recovering global economy, the weak pound and the government pumping more money into the economy through its quantitative easing programme.
> ...


Wow!! That makes a change for me to be right !! 

€35K hhhhmmm, maybe I've spent it without realising it cos I havent noticed it!


However, this news will strengthen the pound, so we'll be getting some more strategic misery from Mervyn in a minute to bring it back down again!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> However, this news will strengthen the pound, so we'll be getting some more strategic misery from Mervyn in a minute to bring it back down again!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


OOOOOHH, ITS CREEPING UP ALREADY! 1.11 from 1.01 this morning!!! MERV?? WHERE ARE YOU?!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> .
> 
> JoJo, according to the INE stats yesterday, you should be on at least €35K a year in some Financial Service sector.


You mean she's not a blonde airhead after all??!!
DARNnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You mean she's not a blonde airhead after all??!!
> DARNnnnnnnnnnnn


gis a tenner and I'll tell you next weeks winning lottery numbers 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> gis a tenner and I'll tell you next weeks winning lottery numbers
> 
> Jo xxx


Ive always had faith in you Mrs! As Ive said before .... we play this game of slightly dim, fluffy and warm ... purely to gain their confidence before we stun them into silence with our hidden intelligence and foresight ..... :moony:

 Sue x


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Ive always had faith in you Mrs! As Ive said before .... we play this game of slightly dim, fluffy and warm ... purely to gain their confidence before we stun them into silence with our hidden intelligence and foresight ..... :moony:
> 
> Sue x


:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Ive always had faith in you Mrs! As Ive said before .... we play this game of slightly dim, fluffy and warm ... purely to gain their confidence before we stun them into silence with our hidden intelligence and foresight ..... :moony:
> 
> Sue x



YEP!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2:


Dont pretend you dont understand Hombre! Mrs H will be doing this to you all the time!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Dont pretend you dont understand Hombre! Mrs H will be doing this to you all the time!


Yeah right...I will say one thing though...her "hidden intelligence and foresight " is exactly that !


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> OOOOOHH, ITS CREEPING UP ALREADY! 1.11 from 1.01 this morning!!! MERV?? WHERE ARE YOU?!!


Can't understand that?! On the money market the rate went from .9 to .906 and back this morning to .9 (vs Eu). Jojo, how on earth did your rate move 10%?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Can't understand that?! On the money market the rate went from .9 to .906 and back this morning to .9 (vs Eu). Jojo, how on earth did your rate move 10%?



I have a little thing on my homepage that continually updates throughout the day! Sadly (and I shall blame you for this !!!!!!) I just clicked on it to see who was providing the information and I accidentally deleted and cant find it again LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> i have a little thing on my homepage that continually updates throughout the day! Sadly (and i shall blame you for this !!!!!!) i just clicked on it to see who was providing the information and i accidentally deleted and cant find it again lol
> 
> jo xxx


-ssoorryy-


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> -ssoorryy-


Its ok !! but I think its gone forever! Does anyone know what I'm on about and how can I get it back?? It was a little yellow square with the numbers ??

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well that narrows it down for us to find it for you lol !!!! little yellow square with numbers ????? Ill see what I can find xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Well that narrows it down for us to find it for you lol !!!! little yellow square with numbers ????? Ill see what I can find xx


It used to sit next to the clock and the weather when I log on!!:confused2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*theres on here that s live*

This isnt the one you had I dont believe Jo .. but it may help to keep you in the loop until you find your lost icon!

Sue xx

XE - Currency Rate Monitor


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It might be?? how do I make it go on my log in page and stay there??

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dont worry, I've found it. It was in the "gadget gallery"! I dont know who provides the info, but right now its reading 1.112

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its ok !! but I think its gone forever! Does anyone know what I'm on about and how can I get it back?? It was a little yellow square with the numbers ??
> 
> Jo xxx


I've found it !
the little yellow square. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
(looks like painting by numbers)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> I've found it !
> the little yellow square. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> (looks like painting by numbers)



I get the impression you're not taking me seriously!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I get the impression you're not taking me seriously!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


What on earth do you mean?! Was that a little yellow square or was it blonde?
:focus: the gbp/euro is now 0.909!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> What on earth do you mean?! Was that a little yellow square or was it blonde?
> :focus: the gbp/euro is now 0.909!



My little yellow square is from microsoft gadgets, I dont know who supplies the info on it, but right now it says 1.100!! I wish I could copy it and show you what I mean, but when I try it deletes it!! I like my numbers better than yours tho LOL!!!!!!!...... or are yours the other way round???

Jo xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> My little yellow square is from microsoft gadgets, I dont know who supplies the info on it, but right now it says 1.100!! I wish I could copy it and show you what I mean, but when I try it deletes it!! I like my numbers better than yours tho LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


that's the same 1/,909 = 1.10011001100110011....
ie. 90.9 pence = 1 euro
100 pence = 1.1 euro


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> that's the same 1/,909 = 1.10011001100110011....
> ie. 90.9 pence = 1 euro
> 100 pence = 1.1 euro


 I knew that, just testing you :clap2::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's today's competition kiddies. See if you can spot just when the UK market opened today













Doggy


----------

